# Callaway Diablo Driver



## mono217 (Mar 20, 2009)

The Callaway Diablo Draw Driver what a club.

I have the 10* draw reg flex.

Its amazing im hitting it around 230-250 with a draw not a hook i can shape it to what ever I want bought it for a cheap price also of Â£161.

I would reccomend this club to anyone.


----------



## Yidio (Mar 20, 2009)

Coming to a forum near you in the not too distant future for Â£50 OVNO


----------



## Twire (Mar 20, 2009)

Can I have first refusal? lol


----------



## mono217 (Mar 20, 2009)

lmao.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 20, 2009)

I have played golf for ages, and played today with a 4 ball of guys who all hit a decent ball. My longest drive today, measured on GPS, equalled my longest drive in 6 months (wow, twice in a week), totalled 255 yards. I was out driven, once, by 2 yards.

Now I am not claiming to be the biggest hitter out there, but I am rarely embarassed.

So, what is the point of this post?

Well, if you are genuinely hitting 250 average with this driver, keep it for at least 18 months. Technology doesn't change that quickly, and at 250 yard average, you are way above the norm. If you can't get your handicap down with this sort of driving, there is something wrong elsewhere in your game.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 20, 2009)

So thats how many new drivers since you joined plus all the other kit. Where exactly does that sort of ready cash come from?


----------



## thecraw (Mar 20, 2009)

Ugliest, most closed sitiing driver I have ever seen, I was contemplating waiting until the Diablo Tour came out but decided to plump for the Tit D2.


----------



## haplesshacker (Mar 20, 2009)

Not one for us hookers if it sits closed then.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 20, 2009)

Honestly looks like you'll smack youself on the left leg with the ball its turned in so far.
Pig ugly doesn't really do it justice.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 21, 2009)

Can I have first refusal? lol
		
Click to expand...

Have you actually seen it?
You're welcome to it


----------



## mono217 (Mar 22, 2009)

If anyone did buy it on here am sure you would like it unless you have a hook.


----------

